#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  $400 Million Stolen From CoinCheck !

## Assassin

The cryptocurrency currency exchange company in Japan, Coincheck, revealed a security breach that resulted in a loss of $ 400 million. Recently, Coincheck has limited some payment features. In a tweet, the company discussed the unauthorized passage and its plan to offer rewards to customers. Given that Coincheck is one of the top 10 cryptocurrency exchange companies, security infractions like this will affect the interest of investors in the cryptocurrency, since they will not consider it a safe investment option.However, the company's decision to reimburse customers is highly appreciated and we hope that your apology and security statement can help customers regain confidence in this type of investment.

*Which is the safest place to invest Cryptocurrency ??*

----------

